# Heating Season Thermostat Setting?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There are some other factors like RH and air movement that affect comfort, but where is your home thermostat usually set for normal/occupied hours during the winter months?

We will run a similar poll in a few months for preferred A/C temps. :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

During the day it ranges between 70-72°, depending on location (upstairs vs downstairs).

At night the downstairs thermostat goes to 60° (no one sleeps down there) and upstairs goes to 64°.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Usually at 70°.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Usually at 70°.


Same.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I turn my systems off in the wintertime unless I want to run the heat to take the edge off the chill inside in the a.m.

Our HVAC system will still circulate filtered fresh air with the heater turned off, and that works fine most days.

We open up the windows to air out the house, whenever we can. But it does not get that cold here in winter....

Our house is very energy efficient and well insulated - it drops to around 64 at night and up to 70 in daytime.

Our builder wanted to use our home as a certified energy efficient home - they gave me a certificate at closing. And they came back after a year to retest the house for leaks and drafts, and issued us a new certificate. Haven't seen them since, but the house really does save us money on heating and cooling - dual natural gas furnaces....


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Unfortunately my wife has a circulation problem and she is almost always cold. So by default I have to keep it it 70-72* or she is to cold. If it was up to me though I would keep it in the mid 60's.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I have the thermostat to drop to 68 at bedtime, bump to 70 when it's time to wake up, and then drop to 64 when we leave the house. It bumps back up to 70 before we get home. I'm not convinced that the energy used to go from 64 to 70 is less than if it just stayed at 68 all day. I may have to try it out and see what happens if I leave it at 68 all day.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ you are doing it right and it does save. The short version is that you loose energy as a function of the difference between your house temp and ambient. When the difference is smaller, the less energy you will loose.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

70 downstairs. 67 upstairs.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

64 during the day (when we are home). 59 at night. Put on a sweater.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Heater 70 at night 72 during the day. Also ceiling fans run 24-7-365 in my house
But down here we run A/C during the winter too, in fact I've been running A/C for the past 5 days.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

70 upstairs at night, but only because the controller is in the master and it takes effort to get the kids rooms to the appropriate temps (65+). 68 upstairs during the day.

66/67 downstairs during the day, adjusted to 68 only as needed. 65 downstairs overnight.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

68 at night, 70 during the day.

One of the local TV stations ran this poll on FB last month. There was some evidence that that folks who keep it at <64 probably also kept it at 80 in the summer. Monsters.


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

68 when we are home 65 at night and days when we are gone.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

717driver said:


> 68 at night, 70 during the day.
> 
> One of the local TV stations ran this poll on FB last month. There was some evidence that that folks who keep it at <64 probably also kept it at 80 in the summer. Monsters.


78 in the summer


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

bosox_5 said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > 68 at night, 70 during the day.
> ...


I'm sweating thinking of the house being that warm.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah, screw that. 70 during the day in summer, 68 at night, with ceiling fan and desk fan blasting. I sweat like a pig in anything over 68.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

bosox_5 said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > 68 at night, 70 during the day.
> ...


Some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

bosox_5 said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> > 68 at night, 70 during the day.
> ...


Same. We have a dehumidifier in our system so 78 still feels nice and cool


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Running an ecobee with 4 sensors throughout the house.
63 during the day when we are gone.
70 when we are home.
68 at bedtime


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

70 at night will bump up to 71/72 when home during the day. Forced hot air I never liked it even with the humidifier built in.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

66 at night/no one home and 68 when home. Current cost for budget billing is $116 for electric and gas combined.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

My downstairs is 68 during the day and 63 at night. The upstairs is 67 day and 63 at night. whats weird is I just had a Nest downstairs and a normal unit upstairs. The upstairs was always freezing even at 72. Not it's too hot most of the time.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

68 when occupied, 62 when away, and 64 overnight. Here's how things look in reality.


----------



## georgiadad (Aug 18, 2018)

I swear some of you people are penguins. :lol: 
Winter- 71 when home, otherwise 68. Ceiling fans and furnace fan run 24/7.
Summer-78 24/7
I grew up in s Fla.. I didn't know what living with a/c was like until I moved out on my own.


----------

